# CLD Ultegra for the Wife Worth it?



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi There, 

I need some help from those who know and ride colnago bikes. My wife and I are shopping for a bike for her and we came upon the Colnago CLD, which is a women's frame and after fitting, this bike is almost a great fit for her. 

I was looking at the ultegra version. But it seems that they "cheap out" on the crankset, and casette and use their own brakes, so it seems that the "ultegra" version of this bike is not full ultegra set, but shifters and rear derailleur. It is definitely costly to those that are in groupset wise. I was wondering (please don't hate since I have little knowledge of colnago) if the bike is worth it compared to other big name (e.g. cannondale, specialized, giant...) for the money. 

Any advise or recommendations would be helpful!

Here are the specs: 

LD ULTEGRA
FrameCOLNAGO CLDForkCOLNAGO CLDChain WheelSHIMANO FC-R565 50X34TFront DerailleurSHIMANO 105Rear DerailleurSHIMANO ULTEGRADerailleur Lever SetSHIMANO ULTEGRAGearSHIMANO 105 10S 12-25TWheel SetSHIMANO WH-RS20ATiresCONTINENTAL ULTRA SPORT 700x23CBrakesCOLNAGO X-BRAKE 1Handle BarDEDA RHM01Handle Bar StemDEDA ZERO ONESaddleSELLE ITALIA LADY FLOWSeat PostCOLNAGO CLDHead SetFSA NO.63/51 28.6-49.6-33 H=20.9Seat ClampCOLNAGO CLD

<tbody style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-family: inherit; font-size: inherit; font-style: inherit; font-variant: inherit; line-height: inherit; vertical-align: baseline;">

</tbody>


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I had a black and pink one for sale once. It was a hard sale. You basically have a CLX with a slightly shorter top tube, cheap crank, brake calipers as you pointed out...

No, I would not buy it at retail.

Consider a nicer spec Specialized Dolce at that price point. I have yet to find a woman that did not like how that bike handled though my wife rides a BMC SL01 for various reasons.

If the CLD were truly a full Ultegra bike it would be a better buy, but that bike seems more for the Colnago enthusiast if you know what I mean.

Bikes still for sale I bet. I'm no longer with the company but would bet my C59 on it.

Shop around some more and see if you can get a decent test ride or three. If she's still into the CLD and you're comfortable with the price point then go for it. You can always upgrade a crank and calipers later and if you're seriously considering the ride, these items shouldn't be a huge concern.

CLX is a nice ride, I'm sure the CLD is equally as nice.

Good luck.


----------

